# Can't install php53-soap



## kevinwincott (Jun 27, 2013)

*H*i

*I* need to install php53-soap as im I'm running that version of PHP:

```
[CMD]php -v[/CMD]
PHP 5.3.8 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Aug 31 2011 11:36:59) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2011 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2011 Zend Technologies
```
but when I try and install I get:

```
php53-soap-5.3.26 cannot be installed: doesn't work with lang/php5 port (doesn't support PHP 5.2 5.4).
```

I have hardcoded the path to the master _PHP_ port:

```
MASTERDIR=      /usr/ports/lang/php53
```

Any idea how I install this?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 27, 2013)

kevinwincott said:
			
		

> *I* need to install php53-soap as im I'm running that version of PHP:
> 
> ```
> [CMD]php -v[/CMD]
> ...


What version of FreeBSD are you using and how did you install this version of PHP?



			
				kevinwincott said:
			
		

> but when I try and install I get:
> 
> ```
> php53-soap-5.3.26 cannot be installed: doesn't work with lang/php5 port (doesn't support PHP 5.2 5.4).
> ```


I'm unfamiliar with this particular error message it but it would appear as if you installed 2 PHP environments on your system. First the lang/php5 port, and second PHP 5.3 as shown above. Trying to install net/php53-soap obviously won't work because within this context you would need to install net/php5-soap instead. That is, if you wish to use the ports collection.

The only option you have to enhance any manually installed PHP version (this is assuming that you did) is also manually downloading, compiling and installing the SOAP extension.



			
				kevinwincott said:
			
		

> I have hardcoded the path to the master _PHP_ port:
> 
> ```
> MASTERDIR=      /usr/ports/lang/php53
> ```


Don't, its use makes no sense at all and will only break stuff.

The solution is quite simple. If you need PHP 5.3 on your system you should make sure to install the lang/php53 instead of installing lang/php5, because the latter gets you PHP 5.4.


----------

